# Posting problems



## DampCharcoal (Nov 30, 2004)

When writing a lengthy post my login status seems to time out after a few minutes and I'm required to login again and then try to type faster to get the post in on time. Just wondering if there is something I don't know or if I need to add a fresh hamster to the wheel in my computer!   Just curious.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2004)

i have a similar problem when posting from home on my desktop. i have to log in 7 or 8 times every time i want to post, then copy and paste 7 or 8 more times until it gets posted. dw's laptop using the same provider (aol) is ok, so i'm going to finally upgrade my desktop to windows 2000, from '98. could be compatability problems with '98 (i hope). what o/s are you running dampcharcoal?


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey, buckytom. I'm running Windows ME. Could the problem be with some sort 'idle time out' or something? I'm a moron when it comes to computers.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2004)

i't may have to do with time, or some kind of polling, so if your connection speed is not up to snuff, the site polls and doesn't see activity from you so it logs you off to save bandwidth. my t3 connection to the web from a 100mbps wan (read very fast) never logs me off, so it may be a speed problem...


----------



## DampCharcoal (Nov 30, 2004)

I live out in the boonies and can only get 56k, unless I want to pony up a thousand bucks for satellite broadband. If what you say is correct, I guess I'll just have to deal with it!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 2, 2004)

Your problems are more than likely how you have something configured - not your OS (operating system). Well, Win ME kinda sucks swamp water ... but I would sure hate to see Bucky jump to 2000 from 98 when 98SE is more stable.

The board does "refresh" sometimes (which might be where you are getting bumped off) .... I think it might do it each time a new message is posted ... but I'm not sure ..... 

Two things to check out:

(1) When you log in here you want to make sure you have a checkmark in the box for "Log me on automatically each visit".  

(2) Check how you have your cookies set - or any virus software that might be preventing cookies from being written. I forgot where Win ME hid it ... but it "should" be the same place as in 98 SE. From your Internet Explorer page ... click on Tools on the top row ...  then scroll down and click on "Internet Options". Click on the "Privacy" tab and then on the "Advanced" button. If the "Override automatic cookie handling" button is checked - uncheck it. Log off and reboot your computer. If it's not a cookie setting conflict - then it is probably some security software issue.

I'm running DSL and 56k dial-up - Win 98SE - no problems here.


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 4, 2004)

thanks michael,  i have been running 98se, and did the things you've said about cookies and security, but no luck. oddly enough, the past few times i tried it, it worked ok. my wife's laptop works ok on a different phone line. i'm starting to wonder about signal to noise ratio. the phone line on my desktop is very noisy. i don't know. 
btw, i have hard disks on drive sleds so i'm creating a multi boot system, depending on which drive sled is in the system


----------



## buckytom (Dec 4, 2004)

whoops, sorry, that was me. i forgot to log in, lol...


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 4, 2004)

Michael, I was going to try your suggestion but something curious happened. I clicked on "Tools" and then "Internet Options" (where the security settings are) and a window popped up saying something to the effect of, "This function can no longer be used due to restrictions in effect of the system. Please contact your system administrator." HUH??? Never seen that before! I fear a virus. Say it ain't so!  :?


----------



## Alix (Dec 4, 2004)

UHOH!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry, said "restrictions in effect ON this system" not of. GRRR! NOT AGAIN! Show me a hacker and I'll show you a dead hacker.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 4, 2004)

Oh no Charcoal!  Don't bring out the "big knives"!     

Seriously, I hate hackers, spyware, and viruses too!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 4, 2004)

Choc, I will be throwing knives with lethal accuracy and fury!!! LOL! Yeah, really makes ya wonder what the motivation is for these people!  :roll:  :?


----------



## Hungry (Feb 13, 2005)

*Board Refreshing??*



			
				Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> The board does "refresh" sometimes (which might be where you are getting bumped off) .... I think it might do it each time a new message is posted ... but I'm not sure ..... .




This happened to me yesterday and again tonight.

I don't remember it happening before.  However, on my old E-mail, I was using the ISP's mail program.  This happened frequently.  Very discourging to write up a response and have it go to never - never land before you can send it.

I was in the habit of copying the message, to the cllipbpard, before I did a preview, spell check or hit the send button.

That may be what I have to start doing here. 

As you suiggested I do have the log in box checked at every sign on, I have set my cookies at MEDIUM HIGH and that hasn't cause any problems on other sites.  

Any other suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Charlie


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 13, 2005)

Charlie - I have the same problem too - I feel more it has to do with a "bug" - but I'll try re-setting my security to a lower point - just out of curiosity.

I have learned to copy my message first - however there were a few times in when this first started happening that I lost a response - for which I am grateful actually  

Just checked and my security setting is set at low - so I don't think that is it.     I'd say "bug" on the site.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2005)

HELP....It's me Wasabi. I can't log in, post a new topic or go to my profile. I get this page:

NOT FOUND
The requested URL/login php was not found on this server.

 :x


----------



## wasabi (Feb 20, 2005)

*Never mind.....got in.*


----------



## MJ (Feb 20, 2005)

Anonymous said:
			
		

> HELP....It's me Wasabi. I can't log in, post a new topic or go to my profile. I get this page:
> 
> NOT FOUND
> The requested URL/login php was not found on this server.
> ...


OK, I will get to work on this for you Wasabi.


----------



## MJ (Feb 20, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *Never mind.....got in.*


Glad I could help.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2005)

Its ME......... -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im having the same problem.    I cant log in. Im getting the same thing as Wasabi.  *knocking on door* LET ME IN!


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 20, 2005)

This is what Im getting (its Deadly Sushi again)

 The page cannot be found 
The page you are looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or is temporarily unavailable. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

Open the 69.56.132.59 home page, and then look for links to the information you want. 
Click the  Back button to try another link. 
Click  Search to look for information on the Internet. 



HTTP 404 - File not found
Internet Explorer


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 20, 2005)

Nevermind. LOL!     I think I got it.


----------



## MJ (Feb 20, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Nevermind. LOL!     I think I got it.


Again, glad I could help Sushi.


----------



## wasabi (Feb 20, 2005)

*MJ, Thanks for holding our hands and leading us to the other side.*


----------



## MJ (Feb 20, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *MJ, Thanks for holding our hands and leading us to the other side.*


You are welcome Wasabi. It will only get better from here.   Sometimes, a change can be a great thing!


----------



## Dove (Feb 20, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *MJ, Thanks for holding our hands and leading us to the other side.*



Wasabi! please don't use that te   rm...


----------



## wasabi (Feb 21, 2005)

*Sorry, Dove.*


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 21, 2005)

*Lock out*

I haven't tried to log on yet.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 21, 2005)

No it my mistake. I tried to long in at the Message Inbox area. Didnt work. Then I simply went to Log In.


----------

